# 24ft dargel running skinny!!



## rockpfisher (Jul 6, 2009)

Hey 2coolers, check this out, We were fishing one of our spots and it was a little shallower than expected but the dargel pulled through and ran through some pretty shallow water there for a little bit, hope yall like the video!


----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

Looks skinny enough to me, notice the light ripples on the surface, and the glassy look in spots where there was grass floating. If the bottom was firm, it could have been a long push. Cool video, always know the tide where you run, it will limit you situations like this. Good driving too looks like the driver was in complete control. Nice!!!

chuck


----------



## foxyman (Oct 6, 2009)

Thats whats going to get areas shut down. No sense in posting ammunition to the Wade Paddle Pole group.............


----------



## juanpescado (Dec 22, 2006)

Why did you pass up the birds working ???


----------



## Won Mo Kasst (Mar 27, 2008)

pretty awesome I think!.... pop, pop-pop, pop!


----------



## redfishandy (Feb 28, 2009)

foxyman said:


> Thats whats going to get areas shut down. No sense in posting ammunition to the Wade Paddle Pole group.............


 guys JAMES is right with this one please remove


----------



## Im Headed South (Jun 28, 2006)

What the hay, I'll have extra butter with mine please.

Mike


----------



## redfishandy (Feb 28, 2009)

Im Headed South said:


> What the hay, I'll have extra butter with mine please.
> 
> Mike


 you would


----------



## Won Mo Kasst (Mar 27, 2008)

actually, screw the popcorn... im grillin burgs and dogs over here! haha


----------



## BMTAngler (Aug 17, 2008)

foxyman said:


> Thats whats going to get areas shut down. No sense in posting ammunition to the Wade Paddle Pole group.............


Pop pop pop pop, better watch it. Got some lurkers on here that would take great offense to that.


----------



## screamingdrag (Jun 15, 2010)

running cool, but whats hole shot. Some times thats what counts. Nice show


----------



## Nocturnal (Feb 26, 2010)

Cool vid.

If I were you, I wouldn't even bother responding to the forthcoming comments from the small-***** about murdering the mud bugs...


----------



## rsparker67 (Mar 30, 2008)

here comes chugger....


----------



## blackmouthcur (Nov 24, 2009)

I got run over by a 24 ft dargel just the other day gishing the edge of the shrimp boat channel. Now I know that I anm fishing in the highway, but is it possible that you could run your shallow water boat in the middle of the channel and not through my charters lines. But I did love the big mud streak you left me to fish in, thanks a bunch, maybe if we try harder they will outlaw outboard boats all together and we can just sail or "kayuck" to all our favorite fiahing spots. We all know those boats will run very shallow, but do you have to run them super shallow all the time? This is the stuff that fuels their fire. Don't run your boat like an idiot.


----------



## southpaw (Feb 25, 2009)

Play on playas


----------



## Won Mo Kasst (Mar 27, 2008)

blackmouthcur said:


> I got run over by a 24 ft dargel just the other day gishing the edge of the shrimp boat channel. Now I know that I anm fishing in the highway, but is it possible that you could run your shallow water boat in the middle of the channel and not through my charters lines. But I did love the big mud streak you left me to fish in, thanks a bunch, maybe if we try harder they will outlaw outboard boats all together and we can just sail or "kayuck" to all our favorite fiahing spots. We all know those boats will run very shallow, but do you have to run them super shallow all the time? This is the stuff that fuels their fire. Don't run your boat like an idiot.


did you ever think that maybe Dargel wanted to make a profit and sold more than one 24 ft boat??? so this guy could not be the same dude?


----------



## rockpfisher (Jul 6, 2009)

Well im sorry some of yall are upset that is a normal fishing area for us and it normally is alot higher tide than that, we got caught on a low tide and that was the only way out, as for running over someones charter lines we are very catious when we drive and would never be that close to some one unless they pull in and cut our drift off or anchor up 100 yards from us because they see us catching fish. we try and keep at least a 500 yard distance if we can. We run as deep as we can most of the time but as everyone knows they dont make a dream boat that can run through a rough chop on the bay and also get back into those back lakes so when it is a little rougher we run shallow and around. Not trying to start a mess it was simply a video taken because that was the only way we had to go out.


----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

last thread like this went 475 posts. lol


----------



## mardigrastopsntails (May 20, 2008)

juanpescado said:


> Why did you pass up the birds working ???


Because if he would have stopped he would still be there pushing

P.S. Good video and driving


----------



## Won Mo Kasst (Mar 27, 2008)

railbird said:


> last thread like this went 475 posts. lol


deja vu??? lol haha


----------



## rsparker67 (Mar 30, 2008)

railbird said:


> last thread like this went 475 posts. lol


http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=263795

humm, i think i remember something like that...


----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

rsparker67 said:


> http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=263795
> 
> humm, i think i remember something like that...


I'd say after a few videos, bigsduty was proven right. lol

I'll chalk that up as a lesson learned. In our political climate, facts don't matter.

chuck


----------



## redattack (Mar 3, 2010)

rockpfisher said:


> Well im sorry some of yall are upset that is a normal fishing area for us and it normally is alot higher tide than that, we got caught on a low tide and that was the only way out, as for running over someones charter lines we are very catious when we drive and would never be that close to some one unless they pull in and cut our drift off or anchor up 100 yards from us because they see us catching fish. we try and keep at least a 500 yard distance if we can. We run as deep as we can most of the time but as everyone knows they dont make a dream boat that can run through a rough chop on the bay and also get back into those back lakes so when it is a little rougher we run shallow and around. Not trying to start a mess it was simply a video taken because that was the only way we had to go out.


Umm yes they do make a boat that does that its the shoalwater 22 legacy. Runs like a charm in rough and runs shallow like a scooter.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

5th lake was mentioned? Definitely skinny running... boats built to do that type of work are fine machines...


----------



## aggiefishinDr (Sep 1, 2005)

Great video!! Sad I missed the trip this time. For all of those who who state "inexperience" and "save the grass", sometime you get in a place that you did not plan. I know you should watch the tides and be careful, but if you have never been in that situation then you are a better man than me or anchored up off the ICW throwing croaker!!! Give these people a break. I have fished with those guys hundreds of times and they are very respectful of boaters and the grasslands. Some of the back lakes in our area of the gulf coast are excellent for fishing, and if you have never tried, dont talk *&**. 

p.s.-- Since this is the only dargel ever made, let the bidding begin for this lovely classic!!!


----------



## TxDremz (Jun 15, 2008)

Just imagine how this thread would go if the guys on the boat had TATTOOS!!!!


----------



## southpaw (Feb 25, 2009)

> Just imagine how this thread would go if the guys on the boat had TATTOOS!!!!


Hahahaha Yeah and God forbid if it was a tower boat


----------



## aggiefishinDr (Sep 1, 2005)

haha!!! and what if they where running over some water snakes!!!


----------



## Nocturnal (Feb 26, 2010)

With a pit bull on board...


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

Wonder if this one has a dry ride?  

Buddy used to beat me to death in his old Dargel besides the Really wet ride.


----------



## Tombo (Mar 15, 2005)

Until I moved to Texas 6 years ago, I did not know what boats could do in shallow water. Now, boats are measured in mere inches and its still amazes me.


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

InfamousJ said:


> 5th lake was mentioned? Definitely skinny running... boats built to do that type of work are fine machines...


can yours run that shallow?


----------



## boudreaux (Aug 27, 2004)

UGH complain about air boats now skinny water boats next it will be about my boot in the mud


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

save the manatees


----------



## Tight Knot (Sep 8, 2004)

Up and running in Fence lake.........cool video!!
Tight Knot


----------



## marshhunter (Mar 20, 2008)

yall were airboat territory lol...i bet it was pretty sketchy there for a while


----------



## chugger (Jul 12, 2009)

Yaaaaawwwwn---another boat runs through Fence Lake.
Probably the 15th that day.
What else is new?


----------



## Pescados Locos Tony (Feb 6, 2007)

Good thing this wasn't during a tournament....2cool would crash....


----------



## redman35 (Jul 1, 2008)

I bet they run that fast through the canals making wakes knocking other peoples boats into the docks.


----------



## oceanwaves08 (Aug 31, 2009)

Where are the fish pics from that skinnywater back lake?


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

You guys that run those skinny boats...are going to hell !

You guys that wish you had a boat that would run that skinny...are going to hell !

And you yakers are going to hell for killing that grass on the bank where you drug your yak into the water !

:slimer:


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

LMAO!!!:rotfl:



Bocephus said:


> You guys that run those skinny boats...are going to hell !
> 
> You guys that wish you had a boat that would run that skinny...are going to hell !
> 
> ...


----------



## aggiefishinDr (Sep 1, 2005)

I dont think the purpose of the video was to show off running through fence lake. You could replace "fence lake" with any shallow back lake. At the time the tide had dropped out and the video was showing a 24ft Dargel in the shallows. Sorry you had to yaaaaawwwnnnnn!!!!


----------



## chugger (Jul 12, 2009)

aggiefishinDr said:


> I dont think the purpose of the video was to show off running through fence lake. You could replace "fence lake" with any shallow back lake. At the time the tide had dropped out and the video was showing a 24ft Dargel in the shallows. Sorry you had to yaaaaawwwnnnnn!!!!


"Hey look --Wow!, my shallow ruining--Uhh--I mean running-- boat runs real shallow"

So What?
YAAAAAWWWNNN --------


----------



## Tombo (Mar 15, 2005)

Bocephus said:


> You guys that run those skinny boats...are going to hell !
> 
> You guys that wish you had a boat that would run that skinny...are going to hell !
> 
> ...


Ah hell, looks like I am going there three times. :spineyes:


----------



## Doubleover (Jul 7, 2005)

southpaw said:


> Hahahaha Yeah and God forbid if it was a tower boat


And were using Croaker for bait!


----------



## aggiefishinDr (Sep 1, 2005)

Hey Chugger---If you didint get up so early in the morning to check this unexciting post, you might not yaaaaawwwwnnnn as much!!!


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

I agree. I think I would be more interested in seeing the fish you caught rather then the mud you ran through. If wanted to go mudding I would take my H1 back to Boggy bayou.

Ok I broke down and watched the video. I did not see anything that impressive then what I have been on and seen with my own eyes. What were you in like 6-7 inches of water?


----------



## chugger (Jul 12, 2009)

aggiefishinDr said:


> Hey Chugger---If you didint get up so early in the morning to check this unexciting post, you might not yaaaaawwwwnnnn as much!!!


LOL--Good point.
If and when you get to be my age ,sleep becomes hard to come by.

Actually I own a Dargel Skout.
I have been fishing Fence Lake for 30 years, and I have never once had the need or inclination to run into the lake under power.I anchor on the outside, and fish it by wading and paddling.
The part of the lake that everyone runs thru to get to Billy's Hole used to hold a lot of fish--all the time.
--- Not any more.


----------



## Cody C (May 15, 2009)

chugger said:


> LOL--Good point.
> If and when you get to be my age ,sleep becomes hard to come by.
> 
> Actually I own a Dargel Skout.
> ...


Dam motor boats!


----------



## aggiefishinDr (Sep 1, 2005)

whistlingdixie said:


> I agree. I think I would be more interested in seeing the fish you caught rather then the mud you ran through. If wanted to go mudding I would take my H1 back to Boggy bayou.
> 
> Ok I broke down and watched the video. I did not see anything that impressive then what I have been on and seen with my own eyes. What were you in like 6-7 inches of water?


I think that forum is called the fishing reports and do a little search under rockport/black drum. Your right chugger....no fish in fence lake anymore


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

you did all that skinny water running for a black drum?


----------



## rockpfisher (Jul 6, 2009)

no we go back there for more than black drum we like to go for reds fly fishing and sight casting, but if you dont want to run shallow then dont and if there are no more fish in fence other than black drum the dont fish there, i cant belive a simple video makes so much fuss!! like said when i posted the video we got caught in a situtation where once we got in we couldnt stop and that was the only way back out so we decided to video it on the way out! we werent running anyone over, driving crazy, or trying to show off just simply going to do some evening artificals!


----------



## Bigdsduty (Jul 9, 2008)

*Oh what the hell!*

Just to stir the pot.

This is Running Skinny!

I think many have learned/noticed from my original post that many people do not like shallow running boats nor do they like the drivers behind the wheels. So we just all got together and agreed that we would never run shallow again. That's why you don't hear much about those situations anymore. We run deep!


----------



## rsparker67 (Mar 30, 2008)

Big's...100% agree with ya.... with that said, i'm getting thirsty,,,, when you coming south??? nobody runs skinny ever south!


----------



## Specks&Spots (Aug 26, 2007)

chugger said:


> Actually I own a Dargel Skout.
> I have been fishing Fence Lake for 30 years, and I have never once had the need or inclination to run into the lake under power.I anchor on the outside, and fish it by wading and paddling.


You paddle a Dargel? No wonder you are so tired.


----------



## aggiefishinDr (Sep 1, 2005)

Specks&Spots said:


> You paddle a Dargel? No wonder you are so tired.


LMAO!!!


----------



## chugger (Jul 12, 2009)

Specks&Spots said:


> You paddle a Dargel? No wonder you are so tired.


The hole shot sucks--but once on plane I just paddle like crazy--LOL


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

rockpfisher said:


> no we go back there for more than black drum we like to go for reds fly fishing and sight casting, but if you dont want to run shallow then dont and if there are no more fish in fence other than black drum the dont fish there, i cant belive a simple video makes so much fuss!! like said when i posted the video we got caught in a situtation where once we got in we couldnt stop and that was the only way back out so we decided to video it on the way out! we werent running anyone over, driving crazy, or trying to show off just simply going to do some evening artificals!


I think it is a cool vid. Like you my shallow sport will run that skinny but I only do it if I have to. Guess if I do I won't be able to share it.


----------



## rockpfisher (Jul 6, 2009)

well thats funny because i have fished numbers of times down south and fished with many guides down there that have taken me to nothing but shallow water for reds and trout im sorry were not all croaker soakers!!


----------



## Bigdsduty (Jul 9, 2008)

Parker,

I know I need to get down there. I owe you a case and Chuck a bottle. Problem is that not only am I on a serious budget and it cost me an arm and a leg to tow to Corpus, but the guys I normally fish with schedules have been all jacked up this year so I haven't had anybody to go with me to help spread out the cost of renting a cabin. I've got 1 or 2 buddies that will go with me, but to make it affordable I need a whole other group to spread the cost out. Just a tuff year for me and the buds. But in no way will I forget what I promised.:spineyes:



rsparker67 said:


> Big's...100% agree with ya.... with that said, i'm getting thirsty,,,, when you coming south??? nobody runs skinny ever south!


----------



## NewbieFisher (Jun 3, 2009)

chugger said:


> "Hey look --Wow!, my shallow ruining--Uhh--I mean running-- boat runs real shallow"
> 
> So What?
> YAAAAAWWWNNN --------


hey douche---uhh I mean douche---**** did it again, i mean douche---dangit--- i mean dude, grass grows back. get in the water and look at old scars and youll see.
and look at the video again, no mud. only white water from behind the boat. so no mud, no destruction. 
thats one hella boat


----------



## Stumpgrinder (Feb 18, 2006)

I say this with as much non partisan attitude as I can muster.

Power boaters will lose one day ( and I am one of them) We will see no prop zones and possibly even no fish zones sooner rather than later and its because we are undisciplined as a group. We insist on behaving irresponsibly and deride anyone who calls us on it.

"no damage, white water only" Really? .... gimme a break


----------



## ANYBDYHERE (Mar 16, 2007)

Ya know!!! Some of yall need to get off your "Holier than Tho" soap box and get a fricken life. A simple video of someone running shallow gets everyone stirred up and Bitc***. It wasnt intentional, did anyone read that....Or comment just as you saw fit. I know alot of people on here would bend over backwards to help a fellow 2cooler, I being one of them. I can say for sure, that there a a few on here that posted in this thread that I wouldn't give 2 cents for......idiots!


----------



## Stumpgrinder (Feb 18, 2006)

I'm still trying to figure out why anyone would video something that has proven itself inflammatory on numerous occasions , then post it on the WWW for comment.

I'm holier than very few and have a nice life. Oh, and the posting of the video on youtube was intentional if it was absolutely nothing else.


----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

I fish an area down south 75-100 days a year, the average depth is about 15" - 18". lots of it is 8-10 inches thru the summer. It gets plenty of thru traffic that is not fishing, just passing thru. The area is 2.25 miles x 1 mile wide. I drift across the flat with eye level about 19' above the water. I can see basicly everything within about 100yds of me, in all directions. I see almost no prop scars. The scars i see are a result of boats spinning up when they are too shallow for their rig. The bottom is medium top soft. In my opinion if the prop wash is clear there is no damage being done.

chuck


----------



## TexasFlatsFisher (May 7, 2010)

That is my boat in the video and I am in fact driving it in that video. i can assure all of critics out there that there was minimal mud and grass harmed. I ALWAYS run with the utmost respect for the enviroment and for my fellow fishermen on the water. Believe it or not the massive rooster tail wasnt for show but actually was my best effort to avoid any harm to the seafloor. Ever think of it that way??? Yes we do drive into fence lake but thats because we dont want to wade a half of mile through stingray infested waters to get to where the fish have been lately. As far as other boaters go i personaly have a 500 yard rule unless it is unavoidable. Although it is very hard for me to adhere to this when i have 2 blue waves doing doughnuts 15 yards from me in south bay because they see us landing fish. The shallows are a good way to avoid this. And people need to realize when they fish in a channel or entrance, they are going to have close encounters with boats. thanks for the support from those who actually enjoyed the video. When fishing, REMEMBER THE GOLDEN RULE!!!!!


----------



## chugger (Jul 12, 2009)

NewbieFisher said:


> hey douche---uhh I mean douche---**** did it again, i mean douche---dangit--- i mean dude, grass grows back. get in the water and look at old scars and youll see.
> and look at the video again, no mud. only white water from behind the boat. so no mud, no destruction.
> thats one hella boat


Newbie,
Though there may have been "no destruction"(very debatable) to the grass, do you think there was no disturbance to the fishing in the area they were running through?
Would those guys have shut down if they had seen someone fishing that area or would they have just run on through because they could not shut down?
Could they have shut down if they started seeing fish?
Before they got up and started running did they check to see if anyone else was fishing the area they "had to" run? Looks like a blind corner to me.
My point is ,that in Fence Lake, and many other lakes , other guys do this very same thing many times a day- and it has a negative impact on the fishing in those places.
The area of Fence L. that they are running through is a prime part of the lake, and now people treat it like a highway back to a hole to the southeast.
(or because they are scared of stingrays?)
We need to all invest a little effort to lighten up on these places if we don't want to say, "Remember the fishing in Fence Lake -- used to be great".


----------



## TexasFlatsFisher (May 7, 2010)

Chugger you have no idea what you are talking about. Your just a ****** off enviromentalist trying to gain attention. That is not a blind corner and when the tide is that low that is the safest way out and yes I always check for fisherman wherever I drive(hopefully everyone else does as well). Also, we rarely fish the actual "hole" in fence but actually use it as a jumping off point for long wades deep into the lake. You of all people should be happy about this because that is the least harmful spot for me to get up in my boat and im well aware of that. I can also recall many times when fish have been caught where myself or another boat had driven not 5 minutes before. happens alot in the rockport area. Get your facts right.


----------



## Sharkzilla (Feb 15, 2009)

Doubleover said:


> And were using Croaker for bait!


After this I heard they went and fished someone else's lights!


----------



## iwanashark (Jul 13, 2009)

Tombo said:


> Ah hell, looks like I am going there three times. :spineyes:


 x's 2 lmao.


----------



## chugger (Jul 12, 2009)

"Your just a ****** off enviromentalist trying to gain attention." quote TexasFlatsFisher

I'm not the one plastering videos of myself on you tube and 2cool. 

"Get your facts right." quote TexasFlatsFisher

You might want to check out one fact -- the tide goes out every day--might save you a lower unit.


----------



## aggiemulletboy (May 31, 2006)

chugger said:


> You might want to check out one fact -- the tide goes out every day--might save you a lower unit.


That one made me laugh :rotfl:


----------



## aggiefishinDr (Sep 1, 2005)

You might want to check out one fact -- the tide goes out every day--might save you a lower unit.[/QUOTE]

Yes it does, but that doesnt mean it doesnt drop more on any given day--allowing you to sometimes misjudge the water at the time. If you have never been in that situtation you shouldnt be responding at all. I am not really sure what you are mad at?? Is it that this boat outperforms yours? You cant ever find fish in fence lake? Or your bored? Also, for having fished fence lake for 30 years, alot of your statements make no sense.

I have waded through fence lake from the mouth to the far back, and unless a boat is trying to jump up where it shouldnt (not being in the hole), I do see some prop scars, but the grass is growing back excellent. If done properly and in the "deep water" I dont believe any grass is being harmed....and the fish come back after running through. I have personally been in the hole and had a boat blow through and catch a fish within minutes of the boat driving within 30 yards of me!!

wanna go fishing??


----------



## Bigdsduty (Jul 9, 2008)

*The Best*

I'm better than everybody else at everything and I can kick all of your a$$es, plus I'm always right.

So everybody quit bellyaching with each other and let's move on to a constructive subject that we can enjoy.h:

How about them Astro's??? :spineyes:


----------



## screamingdrag (Jun 15, 2010)

whats the hole shot on that boat. nice show.


----------



## The1ThatGotAway (Jun 24, 2009)

*Funny*



Bocephus said:


> You guys that run those skinny boats...are going to hell !
> 
> You guys that wish you had a boat that would run that skinny...are going to hell !
> 
> ...


Wife walked in while I was laughing out loud


----------



## chugger (Jul 12, 2009)

aggiefishinDr said:


> You might want to check out one fact -- the tide goes out every day--might save you a lower unit.


Yes it does, but that doesnt mean it doesnt drop more on any given day--allowing you to sometimes misjudge the water at the time. If you have never been in that situtation you shouldnt be responding at all. I am not really sure what you are mad at?? Is it that this boat outperforms yours? You cant ever find fish in fence lake? Or your bored? Also, for having fished fence lake for 30 years, alot of your statements make no sense.

I have waded through fence lake from the mouth to the far back, and unless a boat is trying to jump up where it shouldnt (not being in the hole), I do see some prop scars, but the grass is growing back excellent. If done properly and in the "deep water" I dont believe any grass is being harmed....and the fish come back after running through. I have personally been in the hole and had a boat blow through and catch a fish within minutes of the boat driving within 30 yards of me!!

wanna go fishing??[/QUOTE]

Well -- Like they say in East texas --and an aggie dr. should understand this:
"It's like trying to explain Sunday to a hog"


----------



## aggiefishinDr (Sep 1, 2005)

....east texas......hook...line...sinker...DONE 

pictures clear now, thanks

Hey screamindrag, hole shot is excellent!!! But, like any shallow running boat, they are all comparable. I dont want to start anyone on a bashing spree....but for a 24 ft boat we routinely get up in midcalf water 8-10 inches with a soft bottom (if needed, not done so we dont harm any hermit crabs or sea grass) if needed. Alot of boats are impressive...i even own a mowdy s-10 (shallow running *&&***) and the dargel 24 is a very impressive boat for its size. Thats all this video was showing...but you got the haters. Good fishing guys sorry for the problems. 

Chugger--Aggie has nothing to do with it, very proud of my school, sorry you could not get in.


----------



## aggiefishinDr (Sep 1, 2005)

Bigdsduty said:


> I'm better than everybody else at everything and I can kick all of your a$$es, plus I'm always right.
> 
> So everybody quit bellyaching with each other and let's move on to a constructive subject that we can enjoy.h:
> 
> How about them Astro's??? :spineyes:


I agree!!! How bout them Cowboys!!! :hairout:


----------



## chugger (Jul 12, 2009)

"Chugger--Aggie has nothing to do with it, very proud of my school, sorry you could not get in." aggiefishinDr.

Actually I did.


----------



## NewbieFisher (Jun 3, 2009)

chugger said:


> "Chugger--Aggie has nothing to do with it, very proud of my school, sorry you could not get in." aggiefishinDr.
> 
> Actually I did.


aint no F'n way!!!!!!!
you're not even smart enough to know how to use the quote button much less get into Blinn.


----------



## chugger (Jul 12, 2009)

NewbieFisher said:


> aint no F'n way!!!!!!!
> you're not even smart enough to know how to use the quote button much less get into Blinn.


Whew! That quote button was a tough one--nearly had a stroke figuring it out.

Newbie, since your'e the resident genius here, maybe you and your buds can help me out ----

"I can also recall many times when fish have been caught where myself or another boat had driven not 5 minutes before." quote TexasFlatsFisher

If you believe the above to be true -- why did the incident below bother you so much and why even bother with your "500 yd rule"?

"As far as other boaters go i personaly have a 500 yard rule unless it is unavoidable. Although it is very hard for me to adhere to this when i have 2 blue waves doing doughnuts 15 yards from me in south bay because they see us landing fish." quote TexasFlatsFisher

I have heard this same line of "logic" here on 2cool many times.
It goes something like this:

It's Ok for me to run my boat anywhere and anyhow I please ---no problem--fish aren't spooked and you can catch fish in my prop wash.
-- BUT
If someone runs near ME then things have changed --suddenly boats do spook fish and it's a big deal.

If you really believe that boats do not spook fish, then why complain about others coming too close or cutting off your drift,etc.?


----------



## NewbieFisher (Jun 3, 2009)

did you see any other boats around in the video??????????????

nah...me either. 
so if any fish was spooked, i'm sure it swam off and slowly migrated back to the same spot it was before the boat ran thru. fish do that. if you dont believe me, watch the guys who catch fish in a channel or canal or creek. boat traffic....fishing slows...them bammmmmmmmm zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz, fish are back. its a miracle i tell ya.

stop being a retard enviromentalist douche that spouts stupidness and senility.


----------



## chugger (Jul 12, 2009)

"stop being a retard enviromentalist douche that spouts stupidness and senility." quote Newbie

Newbi -- getting a little worked up aren't you?
Is that all you got -- a few kindergarten insults?


----------



## TexasFlatsFisher (May 7, 2010)

Actually I wasnt complaining about the boats that always pull up to us because usually we still catch fish. I just think its funny how as soon as a person sees a bent rod on a boat, they feel obligated to come fish within 25 yards of me. My 500 yard rule is simply for my own self satisfaction because im not an a-hole to people on the water. How nice would it be if everyone did that???

Gig Em' Aggies!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NewbieFisher (Jun 3, 2009)

chugger said:


> "stop being a retard enviromentalist douche that spouts stupidness and senility." quote Newbie
> 
> Newbi -- getting a little worked up aren't you?
> Is that all you got -- a few kindergarten insults?


worked up??? bwwahahahahahaaahahahaa

youre the one getting worked up and bent out of shape. jumping some guy for putting a cool video of his boat running skinny.
im just being sarcastic showing you that youre a douche.

and i dont consider my statement an insult...i consider it a command.:slimer:


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Stumpgrinder said:


> I'm still trying to figure out why anyone would video something that has proven itself inflammatory on numerous occasions , then post it on the WWW for comment.
> 
> I'm holier than very few and have a nice life. Oh, and the posting of the video on youtube was intentional if it was absolutely nothing else.


I should probably keep my fun pictures and videos of blowing mud rooster tails to myself, huh?



TexasFlatsFisher said:


> i can assure all of critics out there that there was minimal mud and grass harmed.


thank you, thank you, thank you.. I would really be po'd if you hurt any mud.


----------



## chugger (Jul 12, 2009)

I guess I could attempt to steer this debate out of the bar ditch of insults and nonsense and back onto the black top of civil debate.
We have been down this road before here on 2cool --- mostly me and Railbird--(though his posts are at least more creative).
But there is probably little use in doing so and going further.
It always comes down to the same conclusion and stalemate:

Those who believe running motorized craft across skinny flats causes no harm to the fishery--either short or long term--will continue to do so.
Those who believe it does ,will continue to disagree with the above.

Run the Flats = Ruin the Flats
That's my position and I am standing by it.


----------



## WestEndAngler (Jan 30, 2007)

Yeah but some of us run rigs that are flat bottomed, put no exhaust into the water, leave no prop scars when water is over 6" deep... I mean my rig runs with 1/2 prop out of the water. I don't go steering for grass flats because I typically am poling those areas. Getting into secluded areas I like to visit requires a skinny running boat.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

chugger said:


> Those who believe running motorized craft across skinny flats causes no harm to the fishery--either short or long term--will continue to do so.
> Those who believe it does ,will continue to disagree with the above.
> 
> Run the Flats = Ruin the Flats
> That's my position and I am standing by it.


and your data on this is where?

I wish Port O'Connor had the size of fish people can pull out this crudhole called galveson bay.. 

btw, what kind of boat do you run?


----------



## chugger (Jul 12, 2009)

InfamousJ said:


> and your data on this is where?
> 
> I wish Port O'Connor had the size of fish people can pull out this crudhole called galveson bay..
> 
> btw, what kind of boat do you run?


I stated earlier on that I have a Dargel Skout.

There has been little to no research done on the issue of human impacts on shallow water (ie:flats) fisheries.
You can dig up some studies on Bass and stream Trout fishing and the effects of fishing pressure ,but this is not very applicable in my opinion.
I have been discussing the topic of such research with two fisheries biologist over the last few months.
I was doubtful that such a study could be accomplished in a way that is definitive--one way or another.
They assure me that it could be done both by studying the movements of the fish and by assaying changes in their physiology.
One scientist has done similar human impact studies on Bonefish in the Bahamas --though mainly pertaining to catch and release mortality.

On the other hand it seems to me that such a study would be spending lots of good money to prove the obvious:
"Running over fish in < 24" of water, with a few thousand pounds of fiberglass and metal, will spook them."

I wonder if you polled a group of coastal fisherman, in an unbiased format, on this question; 
"Do running motorcraft spook fish in shallow water?"
What would be the result?


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

spooking fish, destroying a flat, and ruining a fishery are three totally different scenarios.. which one do you want to hammer away at? 

one is eltism and two are environmental 

just like potlicking peoples private piers and spooking fish?

Sure, running a boat through a school of fish will spook them... hail, it spooks me knowing I just ran through a school of fish... time to turn around.


----------



## Tight Knot (Sep 8, 2004)

Chuggers opinion on flat fishing.

So what?

YAAAAAWWWWWNNNN --------


----------



## chugger (Jul 12, 2009)

InfamousJ said:


> spooking fish, destroying a flat, and ruining a fishery are three totally different scenarios.. which one do you want to hammer away at?
> 
> one is eltism and two are environmental
> 
> ...


I am not sure in your statement which "scenario" you consider elitist?
Spooking fish?
I guess it is according to how you define "fishery" (and elitist).
To me a fishery is combination of: the fish population, its food source, its habitat, environmental conditions, and the methods used to harvest those fish.
So I guess I would disagree with your first statement.
Though the above are different things they all hopefully come together to produce and sustain a healthy fishery.
A fish needs a certain amount of undisturbed space (water) and time to behave in a normal pattern (ie: feeding,schooling,spawning,etc)
I guess this would come under environmental conditions.I do not see how considering this aspect is deemed "elitist".
Damage to seagrass flats,(eg: prop scarring), would fall under habitat.

quote,".. which one do you want to hammer away at?"
It seems that we need to look at the big picture--all aspects of the fishery and our impacts on it--if we want to leave some good fishing to future generations.I do think that there has been a big change in attitude in regards to the importance of protecting fish habitat in the last 12 years or so.
I think we are still in the dark as to what the effects are pertaining to general disturbance and fishing pressure on flats populations.

----Try to stay awake Tight Knot or go take a nap.


----------



## NewbieFisher (Jun 3, 2009)

so your stupidity allows you to only think in one direction, that running shallow ruins the flats?
now talk about shallow minded and closed off to the real world.
i'm sure you have a tin foil hat and think that the sky is falling too.


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

Did I just read all of this non sense? BTW cool vid


----------



## Mike77015 (Dec 27, 2007)

I look at it this way; Does mowing your lawn kill the grass?


----------



## Sharkzilla (Feb 15, 2009)

If a fish gets run over on a flat, and there's no one there to hear it, does it make a sound?


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

Whatever happened to poling boats? I use to have to pole for miles across flats when I was younger to get to holes? Did people get too lazy to actually sneak up on fish?


----------



## Stumpgrinder (Feb 18, 2006)

Mike77015 said:


> I look at it this way; Does mowing your lawn kill the grass?


The answer to your question is no, it does not kill the grass.,,,,, I also dont see slot redfish and spwning speckled trout in my front yard.


----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

A better question for chugger is why 24" why not 24'. You arbitrarily assign a depth of 24" as a breakover point for altering fish patterns. If you want to make your true arguement, lets bann all powerboats on the water, and everyone paddle a kayak. If you think power boat access scares fish at 24" and below, where is your data to support that. I guess if you have enough money, you can buy a study to indicate whatever you want. Can you say global warming?

chuck


----------



## chugger (Jul 12, 2009)

railbird said:


> A better question for chugger is why 24" why not 24'. You arbitrarily assign a depth of 24" as a breakover point for altering fish patterns. If you want to make your true arguement, lets bann all powerboats on the water, and everyone paddle a kayak. If you think power boat access scares fish at 24" and below, where is your data to support that. I guess if you have enough money, you can buy a study to indicate whatever you want. Can you say global warming?
> 
> chuck


24"?--just trying to assign an average depth to what most people would consider a shallow flat. It is an arbitrary designation for the sake of discussion.Running boats across shallow flats is what this thread is about -- not fishing offshore.

I'm busted-- so buying a study is out.
Maybe you could loan me the cash--your'e the one that fishes all the time-- and has a cabin at the Hole-- dam--you must be loaded.


----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

sorry chugger, i couldn't resist, you tee'd up the 24"# i just hit it. lol
And yes i'm loaded, I've been fishing all day, it takes alot of "soda waters" to stay cool


----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

The problem with all the kayaker dribble is its all assigning numbers and conjecture. Just because you see a boat driving across a flat doesn't mean every fish on the flat will never lay eggs again. If a fish changes its path, doesn't mean it is perminantly damaged from the experience. You guys all try to make the arguement that any use other than yours is detrimental to the environment. When the truth is you are interested in forcing everyone to use the resource your way. I drifted a flat down south last week, never touched the bottom a single time. I witnessed 5 different sets of foot prints all over the grass flat. I also never saw a single prop scar. I fish there 50+ times a year. I would say kayakers and waders are impacting that area far more than me.

Well I will do it my way and you can do it yours, but don't force your way on me. The only thing you can offer is your idea about what a fish is thinking when it hears a boat. I will submit that the fish is thinking absolutely nothing. They aren't a dog or human deciding about how they will deal with a situation, they are a fish with a tiny brain which more than likely can't even feel pain, don't come in here and tell me you know what they think and how they will react to a noise a 1/4 mile away, and how it will effect the rest of thier day. Give it a rest.


----------



## chugger (Jul 12, 2009)

If you truly do not believe that boating activity influences fish behavior and the fishing, then why do you make posts like this?

As you would say --" I just don't get it "

Quote: Railbird:

The video is not zoomed up, but notice the boats on the other side of the running boat he is just screwing them to the wall. Here is the description i included in the video "This is an example of what you should not do on the flats. This guy chose to run striat through a bunch of boats drifting a 18" deep flat instead of drifing 1/2 mile out of his way to keep from running all over everyones drift. He was 100yds in front of the back boats and about 300yds behind me. I just thought it might help to point this out to boaters, please think when you are running, the other guy is trying to be quiet and catch fish. I know this boat and see it all the time, he should know better. The name on the side read "DOLLY TOO"."






I just don't get it.

chuck


----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

Nice find, but in this video, the boater is driving right in front of 2 boats 100yds in front of them instead of going around and behind. The boats he cut off were going to be drifting directly across his trail over the next 20-30 minutes. The difference is very simple, you are arguing if a boat drives across a flat it is ruined for days and the fish will go crawl out on the bank and commit suicide. I was trying to give some help in reducing the mistakes made by boaters when fishing the same waters. I hope the "dolly too" wasn't you. lol.... But seriously chugger, thank you for being a fan and following my youtube channel. 

chuck


----------



## Bigdsduty (Jul 9, 2008)

Railbird,

That's me in the video and screw all of y'all, because when I'm on the water I own it. PERIOD!!! :fish:


----------



## chugger (Jul 12, 2009)

I don't know Chuck -- you seem to get perturbed a lot out there.

Quote Railbird:
"I am starting to think there should be some kind of boater safety/ettiquite course required to operate a boat. I drift fish or troll along shorelines, I see it all the time. Guys drifting the same basic water i am will run in front of me strait down wind go around an start right behind me because its closer to take that path than to circle around to the side and behind. If someone is behind you drifting circle around in a way to not cut off ther drift, there is always a right way to not mess up someones drift. It seems people always chose the shortest way instead of the right way. People will burn all over the place looking for fish and then will leave the flat by running in front of someone instead of going an extra mile to go around and behind other fishermen. Is it ignorance or do they just not care? Grown men who fish all the time pull this." 
________________________________________________________________
If these guys are not ruining your fishing by their running around or close to you, then what is the problem?
Are you just not a "people person"?
It seems to me that you feel just like I do:
A lot of irresponsible boat traffic will screw up the fishing in an area.

One boat running through a flat--yeah it will mess things up for awhile--sometimes for hours --sometimes not.
But that is not the world we live in now.
Most flats--even areas that used to be considered remote--are being hammered repeatedly during the course of most any given day.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Definitely awesome.


----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

Chugger,there are more boats on the water than ever, I have never been an advocate for poor boating etiquite. My point here is simple you and your group seek to steal access to numerous flats for you own selfish purposes, I plan on fighting you for every inch/drop of it. Your exagerating the impact is just a normal first step in your campaign. Its like someone asking you "when did you stop beating your wife". You will look bad no matter what your answer. This type of strategy is your groups stock and trade. Its going to become political down the road and everyone should be paying attention.

chuck


----------



## chugger (Jul 12, 2009)

You talk more about the impacts of irresponsible boating on this site as much as, or more so, than anyone--you even suggest government intervention as a remedy, in the form of a " boating etiquette" class.
I was starting to think you were a honest "fishing anarchist" for awhile.
I could even respect that.
But it seems that when others start to impact your fishing program ,you are quite willing to complain here or run to TPWD to work it out for you.

Not looking to steal anything from anybody.
I am willing though to have a few reasonable rules about how to access some of these highly pressured areas.
I hear of guides giving up on areas all the time.
Are they exaggerating the fact that they can not take their clients fishing in certain spots anymore because of the amount of boat traffic?

Please do pay attention--I think this is an issue we must all focus our attention on. There are only going to be more fisherman competing for a finite resource.
We better start planning for a more crowded future.


----------



## Hogheaven (May 25, 2004)

I fish out of both Airboats, and Kayaks... I see advantages and disadvantages of both. I been apart of these type of discussions, with Chugger on another forum as well. 

Always end in stalemate, always neither side seeing the others point of view.

THe issue is not about spooking fish... . THe issue being brought forward is how to share an area by the most amount of people with out hurting the resource... (I think this is what the site Chugger represents is trying to convey). 

What ever your personal views are about this, get ready. We'll(those of us against them) soon be up against our first No Motor Zone legislation. It will not be solved on a forum. And it wont be cheap.


----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

chugger said:


> You talk more about the impacts of irresponsible boating on this site as much as, or more so, than anyone--you even suggest government intervention as a remedy, in the form of a " boating etiquette" class.
> I was starting to think you were a honest "fishing anarchist" for awhile.
> I could even respect that.
> But it seems that when others start to impact your fishing program ,you are quite willing to complain here or run to TPWD to work it out for you.
> ...


By *a few reasonable rules*, you mean restricting power boat access to the flats that you deem to be high pressure areas. PRICELESS!!!!!

Any questions?


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Hey chugger, you want a reason to whine? I'll send you a pic of this boat running 2" of water in a few days and then we can study the impact of my prop on mullet and shad killoff! 


Its your opinion, and we have ours(they're all opinions until you present scientific research, which you haven't and have stated that you will not be able to.) i'm entitled to mine and your self entitlement shown, well..... we know yours already. 


P.S. Spotted owl tastes like chicken.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

I'm sure railbird is like me and doesn't want to run too close to others t so as to throw a rogue wave and discomfort others. This is my reason at least.


----------



## foxyman (Oct 6, 2009)

I didn't mean to start a s==t storm, I was just saying what's being talked about and what is coming. I'm retired and it's no skin off my arse. I had the best of it for the past 50+ years of guiding and fishing. You folks are the one's that are left to fight the battles and need to worry about the condition of the bays and resource..............


----------



## redfishandy (Feb 28, 2009)

should have pulled it


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

MAN! This is one tough horse! It has been beat to death and it's still going.


----------



## deke (Oct 5, 2004)

Bigdsduty said:


> Railbird,
> 
> That's me in the video and screw all of y'all, because when I'm on the water I own it. PERIOD!!! :fish:


LOL, I like it! Get off my Bay!!!!

Chugger when are you going to get it, no one here cares what you have to say, or supports your groups attempt to close water to all that don't want to fish it the way YOU say it should be fished. You are just a passive aggressive pot stirrer. Go away please.


----------



## Bigdsduty (Jul 9, 2008)

*Deke*

Hey Deke,

Thought that you should know that I'm closing tomorrow on the entire Texas Coast. No worries though, I'll let you continue to fish anywhere you like.


----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

Hey what about "tha bird"?


----------



## Bigdsduty (Jul 9, 2008)

Oh yea, you too Tweety, but remember that all of your drifts are mine to run through. :fish:

Oh and I'm coordinating with your buddy so that I may make a well deserved delivery.


----------



## DMC (Apr 2, 2006)

Bigdsduty said:


> Hey Deke,
> 
> Thought that you should know that I'm closing tomorrow on the entire Texas Coast. No worries though, I'll let you continue to fish anywhere you like.


You would do that right before lure season.


----------



## Bigdsduty (Jul 9, 2008)

Hey DMC,

If your in a polluting power boat then you are welcome as long as you run deep. None of that shallow **** that the yakers are doing. If they keep running in our shallow flats and scraping the grass with their plastic bottoms we will have nothing left. I'm just going to have to solve things with my checkbook.



DMC said:


> You would do that right before lure season.


----------



## chugger (Jul 12, 2009)

deke said:


> LOL, I like it! Get off my Bay!!!!
> 
> Chugger when are you going to get it, no one here cares what you have to say, or supports your groups attempt to close water to all that don't want to fish it the way YOU say it should be fished. You are just a passive aggressive pot stirrer. Go away please.


Passive aggressive? Sounds like you have been watching too much Oprah. 
Coming on 2cool and trying to discuss a management issue is like walking into the Vatican to discuss birth control.
Probably a no win proposition.
I am sure you guys would be happy--left alone to post senseless, thrillbilly, videos--I just don't like a one sided conversation.

Hogheaven--I see your side of this issue crystal--perfectly--20/20--clear.
I just disagree with it.

Just look around this site and some of the other Texas fishing forums.
They are all loaded with fisherman complaining about how they have been wronged in one way or another or had their fishing ruined by the unknowing or uncaring.
All this moaning and groaning will do nothing to prepare for the one inevitable fact.
There will only be a greater number of unknowing and uncaring in the future.
Yeah--everyone can come on 2cool and act like they are some tough guy libertarian,espousing their freedom to run a boat anywhere and anyhow within a public resource."Hooray for me and screw you" seems to be the prevailing "management" plan concept.
That "plan" is a dead end for coastal fishing.
If you don't like my ideas--fine--come up with your own.
But doing nothing will not be an option in the not so distant future.


----------



## Bigdsduty (Jul 9, 2008)

*Chugger*

Chugger,

I see your point and totally understand, but keep in mind that there are quite a few good people on this forum that really try to do right by others and the environment. The bad side of this is that we know by experience that the governmnet and others will not try to do the right thing by us in all areas. No matter what they do in the future it needs to be fair to all that it would affect, based on facts, and there be good reasoning for the decision. Maybe there should be a hefty 1 year vessel license that one would have to pay to be able to navigate coastal waters that also included a training course. Which by the way is a bad idea. :mpd:


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

chugger said:


> Coming on 2cool and trying to discuss a management issue is like walking into the Vatican to discuss birth control.
> Probably a no win proposition.


not really.. you're just obviously lost and if male, we understand you not asking for directions...

here', let me point you in the right direction: http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/forumdisplay.php?f=104


----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

Chugger, there is not much you can do about under-educated fishermen, kayakers and boaters. The answer does not always have to be to legislate away the resource to one group. 

At this time, I assume you and your buddies are attempting to go for something small like the lighthouse lakes. Aransa Pass made the mistake of giving some space for kayakers to park and access the area, and almost immediately the kayakers began to complain about airboats and flats boats, because they were sharing "their" water. I've been told by game wardens that their biggest pain in the arse is kayakers harassing duck hunters and paddling thru the decoy spreads of hunters in there. Actually fishing in the spread. They have even had to site kayakers for hunter harassment because of this. Kayakers are creating controversy back there almost daily during duck season to create a paper trail for their arguement that airboats and powerboats can't co-exist with kayakers. 

If I were to play your game, I would argue that for the kayakers safety, they should be banned from the lighthouse lakes during duck season. Also I would have to argue that no kayaker should be allowed to paddle in any channel or cut that would create a blind corner which a power boater couldn't see a kayaker paddling in. This is necessary for kayakers own good to protect them from themselves. Therefore, they must portage their Kayak over the grass instead of putting themself in danger. They would only be allowed to fish open water flats where PB's could see them for miles. I only want to make it safer for you, you should be thankfull.

chuck


----------



## chugger (Jul 12, 2009)

railbird said:


> Chugger, there is not much you can do about under-educated fishermen, kayakers and boaters. The answer does not always have to be to legislate away the resource to one group.
> 
> At this time, I assume you and your buddies are attempting to go for something small like the lighthouse lakes. Aransa Pass made the mistake of giving some space for kayakers to park and access the area, and almost immediately the kayakers began to complain about airboats and flats boats, because they were sharing "their" water. I've been told by game wardens that their biggest pain in the arse is kayakers harassing duck hunters and paddling thru the decoy spreads of hunters in there. Actually fishing in the spread. They have even had to site kayakers for hunter harassment because of this. Kayakers are creating controversy back there almost daily during duck season to create a paper trail for their arguement that airboats and powerboats can't co-exist with kayakers.
> 
> ...


You might want to contact the Aransas Pass chamber of commerce and ask them if they think their promotion of kayaking was a "mistake" for the AP economy.They actually call AP "The kayaking capital of Texas" in their own marketing.

Making sure that duck hunters have their due time and space is important.
There are a lot of kayakers that are not even aware of the dates for duck hunting season.

Texas Wade Paddle and Pole is working with the Harte Institute and the Coastal Bend Bays Fndt. to have a workshop / meeting this Fall to bring as many bay user groups together to discuss user conflict and impacts issues.
No secret agendas--no back room deals--no lobbyists--no PR firms--just mano a mano discussion of these issues.

Hopefully some meaningful ideas will be generated.

Railbird, et. al--you should bring some of your ideas enumerated above to this meeting, and run them up the flagpole.


----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

I don't see a date for the event in your post, I guess we will hear about it after the fact, as usual.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

oh my goodness.. that texas wade paddle and pole sounds like a group of left wing nut jobs...



> - A system of Managed Fishing Areas (MFA's) on the Texas Coast that are open to all fishing methods, but closed to *running* motorized craft.
> 
> - The establishment of more public access points for waders and paddlers so that existing locations might receive less pressure.
> 
> - Boaters (prop, air, or jet) that run across shallow coastal flats in an effort to locate fish, reach remote areas, joyride, or "eco-tour".


cut off half of the waters that motorized equipment allows you to fish (a kayaker is not going to paddle tens of miles to get to a shallow lake in the back edge of a fishery)? why knot just say everyone has to fish in a small room, elbow to elbow?

goodness gracious... this is a perfect example of regulation and sho 'nuff "elitist" mentality to BAN/PROHIBIT/STOP/REGULATE a group of people.. try and sugar coat it all you want chuggar.. I am knot nor ever will buy into it.

I also appreciate that they list their "partners" in this debacle.. helps me know who NOT to do business with as well, nor refer to anyone...

http://wadepaddlepole.net/partners.html


----------



## chugger (Jul 12, 2009)

railbird said:


> I don't see a date for the event in your post, I guess we will hear about it after the fact, as usual.


What's up with the persecution complex?
You will know -- when I know.


----------



## Won Mo Kasst (Mar 27, 2008)

I like how these discussions begin with a concern for habitat destruction, but then drifts into the wrong doings of uneducated power boats. Shows the true agenda of these groups...


----------



## aggiefishinDr (Sep 1, 2005)

Chugger--Why is it ok for all the kayakers that i see in fence lake to be brought over by a large motorized seacraft?? Is the distance to long to paddle? It was there choice to use a kayak!! I feel that these paddle people want the best of both worlds. Seems ironic that your arugment is the destruction of the coastal waters with boats, yet there is people and companys that motor people around and drop off the kayaks?? So...I am sure your arugment will be that its ok for boats to run anywhere that the kayakers dont want (specifically anywhere with fish and ducks) and us with the boats can tool around in the middle of aransas bay.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

I guess I could give in to the kayakers.. one condition.. kayakers get everything north of the colorado river... power boaters get everything south of the colorado river... that'll work.


----------



## rowdyone (Aug 29, 2009)

InfamousJ said:


> I guess I could give in to the kayakers.. one condition.. kayakers get everything north of the colorado river... power boaters get everything south of the colorado river... that'll work.


Sounds fair to me.


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

If you find a publication, tournament, guide, or boat/tackle manufacturer that is promoting destructive or unethical fishing or boating behavior, we encourage you to send them an email or letter that explains our cause. 
Let them know that you will not be buying/supporting their product or service because their ads, website, articles, or videos are sending an irresponsible message to current and potential coastal anglers. One letter may not influence their tactics, but several letters may force them to consider their bottom line.

Oh Yea! Send all the manufacturers an email and tell them to stop building and selling shallow water boats! I bet they will jump all over that. sad3sm

Good luck with that!


----------



## deke (Oct 5, 2004)

chugger said:


> Passive aggressive? Sounds like you have been watching too much Oprah.
> 
> Yeah--everyone can come on 2cool and act like they are some tough guy libertarian,espousing their freedom to run a boat anywhere and anyhow within a public resource."Hooray for me and screw you" seems to be the prevailing "management" plan concept.


No Oprah, just educated,sorry I used terms you don't understand.



chugger said:


> You might want to contact the Aransas Pass chamber of commerce and ask them if they think their promotion of kayaking was a "mistake" for the AP economy.They actually call AP "The kayaking capital of Texas" in their own marketing.
> 
> Making sure that duck hunters have their due time and space is important.
> There are a lot of kayakers that are not even aware of the dates for duck hunting season.
> ...


So as long as someone is making money it is Ok? Sounds like a excuse to me.
Don't even act like you care one bit about what anyone else thinks or wants.
What is wrong with wanting a freedom to stay a freedom? So those that want LESS govt. in our lives are Libertarians, and by saying that you make it sound like being a Libertarian is a bad thing. The basis of Libertarianism is what this country was founded on. Less Govt., and the right to live free without constant regulations and taxation.



railbird said:


> Chugger, there is not much you can do about under-educated fishermen, kayakers and boaters. The answer does not always have to be to legislate away the resource to one group.


Well his statement about Libertarians tells you his leftist leanings, whether he will admit it or not. That is what they do, they believe what they think and want is what is best for everyone because they feel that they are smarter than you, and know better than you what you need. So again the minority uses the govt. to do their dirty work under the premise of "conservation".


----------



## DMC (Apr 2, 2006)

Bigdsduty said:


> Hey DMC,
> 
> If your in a polluting power boat then you are welcome as long as you run deep. None of that shallow **** that the yakers are doing. If they keep running in our shallow flats and scraping the grass with their plastic bottoms we will have nothing left. I'm just going to have to solve things with my checkbook.


I am tired of those yakity smackity types with their monogrammed Pelican boxes and their frilly Columbia shirts and those yellow Livestrong rubber bands, all "health" and "environment" and "nature".

They really need to lay off the grass in the bays or wherever they are smoking it... last week I had one come barreling in right in a no wake zone. No respect. NONE.


----------



## DMC (Apr 2, 2006)

I don't know... Wade Paddle and Pole sounds like a Gentleman's club if you ask me. 

If you guys would take more fuel with you, you wouldn't need to wade, paddle and pole.


----------



## chugger (Jul 12, 2009)

Deke,
As with Railbird, I would invite you to attend the "bay user- impacts and conflicts" meeting / forum that is being planned for this Fall.
A date has not been set.
Sounds like you have strong anti - regulatory / anti - government opinions and I would urge you to voice those ideas.
While there ,and you have the ear of TPWD , will you also suggest they?:

> Eliminate fish bag limits
> Eliminate fish size limits
> Eliminate fishing license
> Eliminate boat registration
> Eliminate game fish status (bring back the nets)
> Dismantle the 4 coastal preserves
> Dismantle the WMAs
> Eliminate any seagrass protection regulations

> Hell-eliminate TPWD all together --what do those guys know?--The general public can handle bay and fishery management ourselves, or better yet, we can just allow nature and human actions to take their own course and see what happens. Let anarchy reign. 

How far are you willing to go?

Of course, I think I am exaggerating your political leanings, much as you have mine, in your desperation, knee jerk "call him a lefty" reaction.
This couldn't be further from the truth.
Because I have my concerns about impacts on our shallow water fishery, does not make me a "leftist" or of any political persuasion.
It simply makes me concerned.
What do you care about ? Do you believe in ANY rules?--Does this make you a liberal?
I have my ideas about how to reduce these impacts and I have the right to voice them.
I will continue to do so, along with others that feel the same way.
My guess-and it is only a guess-- is that, like myself, you are in favor of some degree of public resource management.
--and the debate will certainly continue as to what extent regulations are needed to insure the future health (conservation) of that resource.
That's what our wonderful democracy and the 1st amendment allows.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

No way would I give any time to attend something of little importance in this world, kayakers on the rag about "their" bay wanting to ban power boats.. who's going to be there from TPWD, a janitor?

bay user meeting.. pffft


----------



## bayou vista (Jun 28, 2008)

*CRY BABBIES*

REAL MEN BURN GASOLINE , AND I TRY TO THROW AS MUCH GRASS OUT THE ARSHE OF THE TUNNEL EVERTIME I GO . AND BY THE WAY YOU CALL THAT SHALLOW WHAT A JOKE !


----------



## shallowgal (Jun 11, 2004)

O.K.

This is just getting ridiculous now.

Did I really just waste an hour of my life reading this thread? 

Oh BTW wadepaddlepole.net....I talked to a few of your "supporters" who had no idea how they got on your list. You may want to update that thing.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

shallowgal said:


> O.K.
> 
> This is just getting ridiculous now.


just wait until the "nude fishing - impacts and collisions" workshops start up this fall.. alot of pizzed off people are tired of wearing clothes while fishing...


----------



## Snap Draggin (Nov 11, 2007)

InfamousJ said:


> No way would I give any time to attend something of little importance in this world, kayakers on the rag about "their" bay wanting to ban power boats.. who's going to be there from TPWD, a janitor?
> 
> bay user meeting.. pffft


C'mon J, don't be so hard on those kayakers. I always show them the respect they deserve. I see them at, or just inside the jetties every now and then when I'm headed in from offshore. I ALWAYS slow down when I get close to them. That is just enough to send this mammoth wave over in their direction. PFFFFFFT


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

Is it me or does Ace Hardware have the best friggin Popcorn in the world?


----------



## paymerick (May 19, 2010)

It truely sucks... I've said before that maybe WP&P needs to work to figure these areas out, then maybe get with the map companies to include them in the map as "WP&P Spots" with a disclaimer about respecting the space of those participating in these activities... 

You get big-brother involved and you're gunna be ****** when the nose of a kayak gets shoved up a wader's arse because the kayaker was avoiding a poler and a new regulation on polers gets hashed out up in Austin (run-on sentence?)!

Government regulation is a fire that needs to be a controlled on, don't feed the fire any further... it has a reach and can catch on unintended objects...


----------



## paymerick (May 19, 2010)

Btw: I kayak, I wade, I'm gunna start polling, I noodle for sharks and I boat, so I'm not against anyone here...


----------



## Snap Draggin (Nov 11, 2007)

I'm against anyone trying to force their beliefs or ways on everyone else...just sayin'.


----------



## paymerick (May 19, 2010)

I'm against any restaurant that doesn't give you chips and salsa and that INCLUDES Chinese buffets...

I'm for three beautiful women on every flat, and if that isn't your belief you can go pizz up a rope!


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

Wow. Lot's of estrogen on this thread.


----------



## shallowgal (Jun 11, 2004)

> Chase This!Wow. Lot's of estrogen on this thread.


Hey now....watch it there fellow!


----------



## bayou vista (Jun 28, 2008)

A KAYAKER IS A CHEAP BASTROP THAT WONT BUY A BOAT


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

How long have we been running across those flats?..... For ever.
Are there still fish there?.........................................Yes.

Sounds like the problem is.......................................Plastic boats. 

EDIT!

Sorry. SOME of the plastic boat owners!


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

careful yall,, this thread will be posted up on their website as the hate seen by powerboaters against kayakers that fuels the rage on the water... and used against us...

need to change my handle to *Voice This!*

LMAO
:rotfl:


----------



## shallowgal (Jun 11, 2004)

You are right, they'll post it up on their sites. Just noticed they have a video with me in a bikini posted up on their facebook page. Maybe I ought to charge them for that?


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

shallowgal said:


> You are right, they'll post it up on their sites. Just noticed they have a video with me in a bikini posted up on their facebook page. Maybe I ought to charge them for that?


you should have every right to make them take it down I'd think.. can you send me the video? haha I don't do facebook, or bay user workshops for the lonely and whiney


----------



## paymerick (May 19, 2010)

Anybody gots the link to their facebook page?


----------



## WestEndAngler (Jan 30, 2007)

I'll play... Enjoy 






Only during the winter are these flats exposed. During the summer we catch redfish all day long 

Also, I've been out there run all day Saturday, tide returns overnight Sunday you come back out and guess what you can't tell anyone was there the day before! It's chest deep mud if you get out there's no bottom in sight!


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

WestEndAngler said:


> I'll play... Enjoy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


kayakers couldn't even go across that flat.. so in their world, nobody could access those flats 

how do those do on hard sand flats? I know they'll chop through grass and mud just fine...


----------



## Snap Draggin (Nov 11, 2007)

Can't we all just get along?


----------



## paymerick (May 19, 2010)

Snap Draggin said:


> Can't we all just get along?


Of course... like an old guy and a midget!


----------



## WestEndAngler (Jan 30, 2007)

:cheers:


InfamousJ said:


> kayakers couldn't even go across that flat.. so in their world, nobody could access those flats
> 
> how do those do on hard sand flats? I know they'll chop through grass and mud just fine...


Sand = Devil, if you ever want tips on how to form tackle a date & have her never call you again let me know cause yes I did just that two weeks ago and sliced my ear open in the process! :cheers:

Running veggies they work great I don't run in grass I really try to avoid it. Sand I will not run in (if it's shallow) I'll pole or use TM. I can watch my prop get smaller lol. Mud is not a problem but the mud does need to fill in for you to be able to stop & then continue on otherwise you'll blow out a hole and then have to work the boat I've been stuck for hours before its not fun and I bought a winch to make sure I can always get out.

Here's a photo of a new prop vs. one 3 months into West Bay... I was exploring all the areas I couldn't get at before with my Gulf Coast. Found A LOT of good areas. If there's water I'm going if I know its a hard sand bottom I'll push just enough wake to see if she can make it.

2nd photo is out in Wallisville making sure I can still get to my Teal pond 

3rd is on the flats in some of the back lakes of West Bay


----------



## NewbieFisher (Jun 3, 2009)

WestEndAngler said:


> I'll play... Enjoy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


damnit. you know how many fish you scared away from that flat? know we'll never catch anything there.
and how rude of you to be running around acting crazy while others were there trying to fish.
inconsiderate power boter.:wink:

oh and i know of some guys that can fix that wore out prop.
can you fix a wore out paddle???


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

I am going to say what the majority of the people on this want to say and that is your dargel did nothing impressive. There I said it now end this thread and quit acting like ya'll accomplished something that was already being accomplished before you were even a twinkle in your dads eye.


----------



## seabo (Jun 29, 2006)

about how much do they charge to fix those props newbiefisher? anyone?


----------



## NewbieFisher (Jun 3, 2009)

whistlingdixie said:


> I am going to say what the majority of the people on this want to say and that is your dargel did nothing impressive. There I said it now end this thread and quit acting like ya'll accomplished something that was already being accomplished before you were even a twinkle in your dads eye.


you're speaking for a lot of people you dont know there Clarence.
and i definitely aint in that group you just spoke for. so before you decide to speak for the group, make sure someone is around to pull your string so you can talk.
now i see why your so disliked in other forums.


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

NewbieFisher said:


> you're speaking for a lot of people you dont know there Clarence.
> and i definitely aint in that group you just spoke for. so before you decide to speak for the group, make sure someone is around to pull your string so you can talk.
> now i see why your so disliked in other forums.


First off chief are you guilty of something because I do not recall speaking to you. Second of all my name is not Clarence and third of all i actually have a lot of people message me for advice because they know I am the real deal. I think your SN speaks for itself.


----------



## seabo (Jun 29, 2006)

im on the i run skinny side


----------



## paymerick (May 19, 2010)

HHell I was impressed... I went out and bough 17 dargels 'cos of this thread! I think the majority of the folk on this thread did...

There, I said it!


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

what a newb.

:rotfl:


----------



## NewbieFisher (Jun 3, 2009)

seabo said:


> about how much do they charge to fix those props newbiefisher? anyone?


buddy had a 2 blade like the one in the pic fixed for $125.00. that was welded up to original size, straightened, balanced and cupping included.

and whislteoutyourAxe, dont ever speak for the majority when your not it. and ive read your advice. next time, keep it, and do alot of people a favor.


----------



## seabo (Jun 29, 2006)

NewbieFisher said:


> buddy had a 2 blade like the one in the pic fixed for $125.00. that was welded up to original size, straightened, balanced and cupping included.
> 
> and whislteoutyourAxe, dont ever speak for the majority when your not it. and ive read your advice. next time, keep it, and do alot of people a favor.


thx 75 dollars cheaper n new i mite pm on more info i have two that are useless.


----------



## aggiefishinDr (Sep 1, 2005)

whistlingdixie said:


> I am going to say what the majority of the people on this want to say and that is your dargel did nothing impressive. There I said it now end this thread and quit acting like ya'll accomplished something that was already being accomplished before you were even a twinkle in your dads eye.


The post didnt say "impressive", merely running skinny!!! Which I think it did that!! Not sure why you think you can chime into every post on these forums with nothing good to say, but what you think the general opinion of everyone is. Also find it funny that age is good argument for you? Because someone is young, you are better? If you want me to make another run for you and title it "Impressive 24ft dargel run for the first time by someone younger than whistlingdixie" I will check my schedule and see what I can do for you.


----------



## Aggieangler (May 28, 2004)

LOL at all the haters. I have been on a 16 foot scooter boat and we took a wrong turn back in those creeks behind that lake. We had to jump a 2 foot stretch of dry land to get back to the lake. That was some mean drivin!


----------



## deke (Oct 5, 2004)

chugger said:


> Of course, I think I am exaggerating your political leanings, much as you have mine, in your desperation, knee jerk "call him a lefty" reaction.
> This couldn't be further from the truth.
> Because I have my concerns about impacts on our shallow water fishery, does not make me a "leftist" or of any political persuasion.
> It simply makes me concerned.


You claim to not be a liberal, but you are choosing to act like a liberal. Get a SMALL group together come up with some cause that benefits you, make up some "facts", and find a govt. lefty that will help you do something the majority doesn't want. If it looks like a duck and walks like a duck.....then you might want to close off a large section of water so it can meditate and not be harassed.


----------



## redfishandy (Feb 28, 2009)

somebody kill this thing please. move on thx.


----------



## paymerick (May 19, 2010)

I think while we're at it, we take some of the public boat ramps and make them off-limits to anyone without a membership to WP&P Areas (there will be a fee, you can bet)...

Then we make it a requirement for every boater to take a 3 night course for $300 to educate them on these areas... 3rd degree felony if caught without certification of taking this class...

Then we make a law to where no boats are able to run within 200 yards of designated areas from Dusk til Dawn, just incase some WPPs are still out...

Just sit back and think of more pains in the arse, they'll probably come true if this small group gets their way...


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

you can't put the cat back in the bag.

:slimer:


----------



## paymerick (May 19, 2010)

Starting a new club, guys.. Gunna call it Drift, Anchor and Soak...

Gunna try and get some areas blocked off from those pesky kayakers slappin' their paddles around while I'm fishin BallI-park franks on bottom, scare away all the saltwater gaspergoos I'm trying to catch...

And those moochin' polers who stop my boat with their poll during my drift so they can jack a beer out the cooler..

And those darn waders, they make me the most upset when I'm conducting a croker-soak.. I can't catch 'em, but ill hear the bait-well lid slam and next thing I know my croker is all belly up in thur.. Has to be waders, all quiet and stealth like...


----------



## deke (Oct 5, 2004)

redfishandy said:


> somebody kill this thing please. move on thx.


Thank you, oh great thread master. How would we all know what to post and when to post it if not for your directions. lol


----------



## paymerick (May 19, 2010)

No message


----------



## NewbieFisher (Jun 3, 2009)

i thought it was a cool video.


----------



## corykj (Oct 30, 2008)

whistlingdixie said:


> I am going to say what the majority of the people on this want to say and that is your dargel did nothing impressive. There I said it now end this thread and quit acting like ya'll accomplished something that was already being accomplished before you were even a twinkle in your dads eye.


you, sir, have made it clear, time and time again, how big of a douche you are. get off your high horse and say something positive for a change. because you think that performance of someone else's boat isn't great, that means that you can come here and bash people and belittle them? i think you need an attitude adjustment, jr. also, don't try to include yourself in the 'majority of people' on here... 'the majority of people' on here think that you're a ***.


----------



## paymerick (May 19, 2010)

NewbieFisher said:


> i thought it was a cool video.


Did you buy a couple of Dargel's as well?

Boat storage fees are gunna kill me!


----------



## MIKE S. (Apr 8, 2007)

corykj said:


> you, sir, have made it clear, time and time again, how big of a douche you are. get off your high horse and say something positive for a change. because you think that performance of someone else's boat isn't great, that means that you can come here and bash people and belittle them? i think you need an attitude adjustment, jr. also, don't try to include yourself in the 'majority of people' on here... 'the majority of people' on here think that you're a ***.


Well said.


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

corykj said:


> you, sir, have made it clear, time and time again, how big of a douche you are. get off your high horse and say something positive for a change. because you think that performance of someone else's boat isn't great, that means that you can come here and bash people and belittle them? i think you need an attitude adjustment, jr. also, don't try to include yourself in the 'majority of people' on here... 'the majority of people' on here think that you're a ***.


I did not bash his performance I am just agreeing with what a lot of peope have already posted. Why post something that stirs up a lot of trouble and gives ammo to people trying to ban this type of fishing. A lot of mature guys on this site who use to show us some incredible videos of what their boats will do stop posting becuase of that fact. Now what I do not understand is why you are jumping on me and acting like you know me. Sure I tell it how I believe it is but so do most people on here. I offer a lot of facts some people chose to decide whether they want to believe it or not. When I am wrong I admit when I am wrong just like a man would do. I also do not get on a forum and call another person a *** as an insult. I am a little better then that. So how about you get off your high horse or PM me if you would like to discuss things like a gentlemen.:cheers:


----------



## corykj (Oct 30, 2008)

whistlingdixie said:


> I did not bash his performance I am just agreeing with what a lot of peope have already posted. Why post something that stirs up a lot of trouble and gives ammo to people trying to ban this type of fishing. A lot of mature guys on this site who use to show us some incredible videos of what their boats will do stop posting becuase of that fact. Now what I do not understand is why you are jumping on me and acting like you know me. Sure I tell it how I believe it is but so do most people on here. I offer a lot of facts some people chose to decide whether they want to believe it or not. When I am wrong I admit when I am wrong just like a man would do. I also do not get on a forum and call another person a *** as an insult. I am a little better then that. So how about you get off your high horse or PM me if you would like to discuss things like a gentlemen.:cheers:


there is such a thing as 'constructive criticism.' it helps brah, i promise.

while i agree with your (and most of the people on here) ideas and suggestions about the stupid tree huggers and hippies trying to close down water access, i think you could really go about it a different way. posting stuff like this does add fuel to the fire, but then again, this scenario wasn't intentional and he was proud of his boat, so he posted a video. the general consensus on this thread is, 'cool man, awesome video.' then there is you, who belittle the guy and state 'you act like you did something impressive...' for that, i call you a douche and a ***.

while i do not know you personally, i don't think i would ever like to know you. everytime i read something that you post, it seems negative... as does this one. jesus christ dude, chill out and stop playing boat czar.


----------



## paymerick (May 19, 2010)

Hmmmmm... "Boat Czar"...

Has a ring to it...

Sincerely,
Obama


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

corykj said:


> there is such a thing as 'constructive criticism.' it helps brah, i promise.
> 
> while i agree with your (and most of the people on here) ideas and suggestions about the stupid tree huggers and hippies trying to close down water access, i think you could really go about it a different way. posting stuff like this does add fuel to the fire, but then again, this scenario wasn't intentional and he was proud of his boat, so he posted a video. the general consensus on this thread is, 'cool man, awesome video.' then there is you, who belittle the guy and state 'you act like you did something impressive...' for that, i call you a douche and a ***.
> 
> while i do not know you personally, i don't think i would ever like to know you. everytime i read something that you post, it seems negative... as does this one. jesus christ dude, chill out and stop playing boat czar.


First off I am not a tree hugger or a libtard but these people can use this type of evidence and show proof of it in some parts of the bay and flats. I understand he was proud of his boat and that is awesome becuas emost people should be proud but carrying on after he has been told what this type of post can do only hurts us as fisherman. I do not alwasy post negative threads and I do posts a lot of positive things on this site. I get aggravated when people on this site are told something about how their posts could affect others and they keep going. As many people who watch these forums and keep tallys on everythign I would hope some responsible people would pick up what others are putting down. I read this posts and actually asked about him catching black drum in the flats and was going to keep my mouth closed because others had already warned him about these type of posts. I am very lucky in that I have fished a lot of other places and I have seen the affect of groups against boaters. Go to florida and see what is going on there. Do we want that here in Texas?


----------



## NewbieFisher (Jun 3, 2009)

paymerick said:


> Did you buy a couple of Dargel's as well?
> 
> Boat storage fees are gunna kill me!


I only had enough cash on me to buy 4. but i have 6 more ordered.
was gonna buy some majeks but there is a certain douchebag salesman they have that just ruined the buying enjoyment because he wouldnt shut his flappy lips.


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

NewbieFisher said:


> I only had enough cash on me to buy 4. but i have 6 more ordered.
> was gonna buy some majeks but there is a certain douchebag salesman they have that just ruined the buying enjoyment because he wouldnt shut his flappy lips.


I love how I voice an opinion on something and you try to hit me where I work at and affect my living and how I support myself. I did not get on here as a salesman but as a boater and a recreational fisherman.


----------



## paymerick (May 19, 2010)

NewbieFisher said:


> I only had enough cash on me to buy 4. but i have 6 more ordered.
> was gonna buy some majeks but there is a certain douchebag salesman they have that just ruined the buying enjoyment because he wouldnt shut his flappy lips.


Man, very wise decision...

With this Dargel I don't have to bring the trailer to the boat, I just drive up to my trailer in the parking lot...

It has also helped a lot in the lady department... Case in point:

Pulled up to the boat ramp Sunday after calling it a day, guy pulls up with his more-than-hot girlfriend in a Dargel.. He gets out to go get the truck'n'trailer and I idle on up... "Hey, baby, your Dargel or mine? And by mine, I mean ALL of mine!"

Needless to say I'm busy trying to get her out of my house rught now, she just can't take a hint...


----------



## NewbieFisher (Jun 3, 2009)

whistlingdixie said:


> I love how I voice an opinion on something and you try to hit me where I work at and affect my living and how I support myself. I did not get on here as a salesman but as a boater and a recreational fisherman.


well then i guess you need to get a lot better about spouting stupid nonsense like "you speak for the majority". makes you look like a tool. and with as much time as you spend on the inet, i think your boss might want to know how his money is being spent.



paymerick said:


> Man, very wise decision...
> 
> With this Dargel I don't have to bring the trailer to the boat, I just drive up to my trailer in the parking lot...
> 
> ...


no doubt. took mine for an afternoon fish and launched the boat and didnt even need water. it runs so skinny all i have to do is unplug the cooler and lean it over the front and thats enough water to get up and scoot across anywhere. that thing even helps me catch fish in the parking lot while its on the trailer. fish were coming out of the water and jumping in the boat.

and the women................... dont know when im gonna have time to rest between Dargel riding and Darling rinding.


----------



## paymerick (May 19, 2010)

Geez, my eyes are watering I've laughed so hard...


----------



## paymerick (May 19, 2010)

After watching this video, Chuck Norris contacted Dargel and asked for their endorsement...

"Chuck Norris: the Dargel of Martial Arts"


----------



## corykj (Oct 30, 2008)

whistlingdixie said:


> First off I am not a tree hugger or a libtard but these people can use this type of evidence and show proof of it in some parts of the bay and flats. I understand he was proud of his boat and that is awesome becuas emost people should be proud but carrying on after he has been told what this type of post can do only hurts us as fisherman. I do not alwasy post negative threads and I do posts a lot of positive things on this site. I get aggravated when people on this site are told something about how their posts could affect others and they keep going. As many people who watch these forums and keep tallys on everythign I would hope some responsible people would pick up what others are putting down. I read this posts and actually asked about him catching black drum in the flats and was going to keep my mouth closed because others had already warned him about these type of posts. I am very lucky in that I have fished a lot of other places and I have seen the affect of groups against boaters. Go to florida and see what is going on there. Do we want that here in Texas?


i didn't call you a tree hugger or a libtard. i called you a douche and a ***.

we get it dude, posting stuff like this can give them ammo. what's done is done now. he can't do anything about the post, so just give it a rest. the majority of us agree that we don't want restrictions on our fishing. that's it. stop beating a dead horse. (or whores)


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

shallowgal said:


> Oh BTW wadepaddlepole.net....I talked to a few of your "supporters" who had no idea how they got on your list. You may want to update that thing.


Why doesn't this ever get answered? How did these people end up on the "List"?


----------



## bayou vista (Jun 28, 2008)

KKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK


----------



## bayou vista (Jun 28, 2008)

*XX*

XXXX


----------



## bayou vista (Jun 28, 2008)

SEEM TO HAVE A COMPUTER PROBLEM IF ANYBODY CAN SEE THIS BESIDES ME SAY YES


----------



## WestEndAngler (Jan 30, 2007)

NewbieFisher said:


> buddy had a 2 blade like the one in the pic fixed for $125.00. that was welded up to original size, straightened, balanced and cupping included.


$240 for a new prop for my rig or $125 to have it reworked from your source?... Have you all had good success reworking a 12" 10P 2 blade prop? I hear that its just not the same...


----------



## NewbieFisher (Jun 3, 2009)

i thought it was a cool video.


----------



## aggiefishinDr (Sep 1, 2005)

paymerick said:


> After watching this video, Chuck Norris contacted Dargel and asked for their endorsement...
> 
> "Chuck Norris: the Dargel of Martial Arts"


Can't stop laughing!!


----------



## thundertrout (Jun 22, 2006)

he was just cking the moisture content.


----------



## El Pescador 1 (Oct 14, 2005)

*Shallow running*

Not trying to knock anyone but, guys how long is it going to take to regrow the seagrass that was torn up in that run. Being able to run shallow is a great thing but we need to use some common sense or we won't have anymore grass flats to fish in. We all abide by the fish limits set by Parks and Wildlife. Do we want them to put additional limitations on us because we can't control ourselves. Rules and laws are established because of a few people who don't do the right things, but we all have to follow by them. Food for thought.


----------



## NewbieFisher (Jun 3, 2009)

did you not see the disclaimer on the video and in the post halfway through this thread? it said no sea grass, sea turtles, sea weed, sea urchins or see spot run were damaged, injured or torn up.
but hey, thanks for your concern about the possible tearing up of seagrass. to do your part in replenishing and replanting, please send cash, check or credit card number to, Replant the Plants, P.O. Box 2745, Jerksville, TX. 73899.


----------



## Ckill (Mar 9, 2007)

LOL O man I didn't realize this was yall when I first saw the post. Good driving and nice video. They showed the prop wash you bunch of whining pansies and it looked clean to me. The only harm done here.....the anti's realize we have some 'inside' idiots to do their bidding. They stated the tide went out and they had no choice.


----------



## wadefisher3180 (Mar 14, 2007)

wow


----------



## juanpescado (Dec 22, 2006)

I sure miss the days of soaking chunks of meat in the ICW attached to a catfish rod and 13 lbs of lead, just saying........By the way, I have my eye on a 18' shallowsport, man they run good......


----------



## DMC (Apr 2, 2006)

El Pescador 1 said:


> Not trying to knock anyone but, guys how long is it going to take to regrow the seagrass that was torn up in that run....................... Food for thought.


Definitely not the 5 years it took you to make 8 posts here... food for thought.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

I posted earlier on. maybe fueled the fire!? But guys, he didn't do it on purpose. should he have set dead in the water for sometimes 8 hours for the tide t o come back in????? Let me ask everyone this, the last time you ran your PB or Yak, did you run over a fish or "hit" on with your paddle rendering it unable to move? Answer me truthfully. that's right you don't know. Period...... If u do know, you don't need the yak or the boatl you'll be able to walk on the water and heal those fish??? Huh, thought about it yet guys!!!???


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

*For all you haters*

Also, for the haters, do yall have kids?? Well hell post up. Guess what most of us do. Who cares about yours? remember the "he's proud of his boat thing?" thats right he's proud of his ride!! just like you'd be proud of your young'un! Don't take that from him like our gobernment would.


----------

